# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  BOSCH - Multi-Cutter GOP 10,8 V-LI + Δραπανοκατσάβιδο μπαταρίας GSR 10,8-2-LI

## elisofix

Πωλείται το set του τίτλου.
Μαζι με την βαλιτσα μεταφοράς L-Boxx σε άριστη Κατάσταση. 
Τιμή 180 ευρώ.

*Αποστολή με έξοδα δικά μου.*

Ευχαριστώ
Ηλίας

*Περιγραφή GOP 10,8 V-LI Professional*


Τάση μπαταρίας 10,8 VΧωρητικότητα μπαταρίας 1,5 AhΟνομαστικές στροφές 5.000 β 20.000 min-1Γωνία ταλάντωσης αριστερά και δεξιά 1,4 °Μήκος 280 mmΎψος 95 mmΒάρος με μπαταρία 1,0 kg
*Περιγραφή GSR 10,8-2-LI Professional*

Διάμετρος τρυπανιούΡοπή στρέψης, μέγ. (σκληρά/μαλακά) 30 / 13 NmΟνομαστικές στροφές (1η ταχύτητα/2η ταχύτητα) 0 β 350 / 1.300 min-1Περιοχή σύσφιγξης του τσοκ, ελάχ./μέγ. 1 / 10 mmΤάση μπαταρίας 10,8 VΒάρος με μπαταρία 0,95 kgΒαθμίδες ροπής στρέψης 20+1Μήκος 169,0 mmΔιάμετρος τρυπήματος ξύλο, μέγ. 19 mmΔιάμετρος τρυπήματος χάλυβας, μέγ. 10 mmΔιάμετρος βίδαςΔιάμετρος βιδών, μέγ. 7 mm


Ευχαριστώ
Ηλίας

----------


## elisofix

Νέα Τιμή 160€

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Με συγχωρείς φιλαράκι αλλά το forum δεν είναι χώρος για αγοραπωλησίες , υπάρχουν ιστότοποι που είναι ακριβώς για αυτόν τον σκοπό , παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να κλείσουν το νήμα... 

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## elisofix

Κανένα πρόβλημα κ. Παναγίωτη. 
Νόμιζα ότι το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι του forum είναι γι'αυτό!
Ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση. 
Παρακαλώ οι διαχειριστές να κατεβάσουν το θέμα αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λέει ο κ.Παναγιώτης

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ναι έχεις δίκιο υπάρχει τετοιος χώρος ,τέτοια πρόβλεψη για αγοραπωλησίες

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## elisofix

Ναι Τιμή 150€

----------


## elisofix

Νέα Τιμή 130

----------


## elisofix

Πωλήθηκε, παρακαλώ να κλείσει το άρθρο,
Ευχαριστώ

----------

